# beta blocker or xanax?



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi folks yesterday a horrible thing happened - an invitation to a formal 21st birthday in a restaurant arrived. I haven't been to anything like this for years and want to know will beta blocker or xanax make the time go by faster? Also can you have a few drinks with it without going gaga?
thanks.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Beta blockers only help the physical effects (shaking, blushing, yaddayadda)

Xanax would work fine but you need to be careful with booze. Booze and benzos tend to potenate each other (you get loaded quicker) and then theres that pesky problem with memory. Sometimes getting drunk while on benzos will lead to a problem where your brain just stops encoding memories. I've known people who drank maybe 5 or 6 beers and took a xanax and acted perfectly normal but when i talked to them the next day they dont remember any of it.

I like to call this the Memento effect (named after the movie memento).


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

when you take a beta-blocker, you don't have to worry aobut your physical reactions to anxiety, and peopel noticing them. People on this forum sometimes downplay the significance of this. Xanax will make you enjoy your party more, but I strongly advice having at the MOST, two drinks. More than that, your likely to make a fool of yourself, which I have done and it will cause you future embaressment. If you can get both, and not drink, you will be best off.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks D.B. and nickguy. I hate to sound antisocial but I can't wait 'til that one's over!!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The offical warning is to not mix benzos with alcohol. Strangely, about half the time my Xanax comes in a bottle that lacks that warning sticker -- apparently those batches of Xanax can be mixed with booze unlike the other half of the batches that have that stupid sticker.

If you drink too much you can look like an *** quite well with or without benzos. Benzos just might get you to acting like an *** a bit faster, but that's all.

I take plenty of Xanax and back in June when I visited relatives up north I consumed a fair amount of beer. It was there and it was free. And after the $100 cash gift we gave I wanted to get my money's worth. I'm not sure how many beers I had. My best guess would be about a dozen. Of course, I'm a big guy and that was consumed with way too much food to slow absorbtion of alcohol. I had to go outside and stand by the car because I felt like I was going to vomit -- not from the beer, but rather from the astronomical amount I ate. All-you-can-eat is a dangerous place for me as I really do eat all that is humanly possible.


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry to repeat this, but be careful with the alcohol and benzos. I once had two drinks after taking a large dose of Klonopin and was drunk to the point that I was literally falling down - not something I'd ever done before or care to do again. 

Do beta blockers stop the physical tensing of muscles that can accompany the fight or flight response?


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

PBNC I have taken beta blockers when I was extremely nervous about something and it stops the shaking but I still don't feel all that comfortable with it.
I remember many years ago trying a xanax and feeling I was kind of "floating" like I was not in control. I think I would have had a few drinks and I usually can't tolerate more than just a few so I can't afford to act like an idiot at this thing! I have to behave.
Thanks ultrashy and PBNC for your input.


----------



## Chad33 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey mate you should try and combination of propranolol and xanax, I take 10mg of propranolol and 2mg of valium and although the combination is only mildly effective it certainly takes the edge off. Don't mix alcohol with prescription medicine it might cause complications.


----------

